# RCS with corys



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i have a 28g with RCS am i able to keep corys with them or will 
i achieve greater success if keep the RCS on their own


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

no problem at all, I have hundreds of RCS in my cory tanks.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i should have probably stated that im attempting to breed the CRS


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

mrobson said:


> i should have probably stated that im attempting to breed the CRS


They will eat the shrimplets ( if that's what they call them ) and they might eat the adults when they is it molt(?). 
I only think of shrimp as feeders so I know what will eat them lol IMO it's risky

My corys who are on the larger side of the Cory world will eat live ghost shrimp. From what I see ( keep in mind I don't know much about shrimp ) CRS are much smaller.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ah i see that could explain my lack of success with breeding i have a few different kinds with them (skunks,panda,peppered,albino aeneus,trilineatus) which are getting pretty big.


----------

